# Careers!



## Gavrill (Feb 18, 2009)

So guys, what career do you have/want to have? This can include dream jobs, but I'd like to see realistic responses.

I'm getting an associate's degree in criminal justice. I'd like to do some CSI or police work. 

Now u


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 18, 2009)

i want to study biology and make my doctor degree after that.
my plan is to go to our federal crime agency, they need all kinds of biologists there^^
so yeah, i want to do some CSI like stuff later as well^^


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 18, 2009)

:awesome: , Captain. 

Whoa, furries that might work for CSI.... =O


----------



## Darlem (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm working on my social psych degree, but I dont know what for really. i thought I was in love with psychology, but I don't see many career options for it. And mostly I seem to be in the adventuring mood lately. I think I got started in life too quick and now I regrety all the experiences I didn't have.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 18, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> :awesome: , Captain.
> 
> Whoa, furries that might work for CSI.... =O



oh the irony^^
but this is a job that really interests me. and i like to help other people^^ i wanted to be a policeman like my father before but i cant to that because of my back >.>

@Darlem: hang in there. you did the right thing, you decided to do something you like and not something you may not like but that has better financal possibilities. imo its very important to do something you like and not something you want to do because you want to earn a lot of money...
id rather have a poorly paid job i like instead of a well paid job i absolutely hate^^


----------



## Darlem (Feb 18, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> oh the irony^^
> @Darlem: hang in there. you did the right thing, you decided to do something you like and not something you may not like but that has better financal possibilities. imo its very important to do something you like and not something you want to do because you want to earn a lot of money...
> id rather have a poorly paid job i like instead of a well paid job i absolutely hate^^


 
Thanks for the support, but its not even the psychology i was talking about. I'll find something to do with it. I mostly meant getting married and having kids. I'm still young and my career right now is the Marines. Maybe I'm just having a rut and need people who I can be friends with rather then the guys who I have to live with.


----------



## Asmiro (Feb 18, 2009)

Currently hoping to pursue a career in Culinary Arts. Right now I'm in a vocational school taking a culinary arts class and I hope to be a Certified Junior Culinarian, be ServSafe certified (Meaning I have a certification in sanitation), and nutrition certified by the end of next year.


----------



## SnickersTheCat (Feb 18, 2009)

Well right now I'm working on an undecided undergrad (I'm thinking Psychology or Biological Chemistry at U-Minnesota,Twin Cities) before going to med school for a PH.D in Neurology. I hope to do research in that field. I love studying the brain, it's a such a mystery!


----------



## Werevixen (Feb 18, 2009)

Psychologist. I get a kick out of messed up people.


----------



## Nylak (Feb 18, 2009)

Large animal vet med.  Yeeeeee.


----------



## Rayne (Feb 18, 2009)

I'll probably wind up programming for some generic corporation.


----------



## jagdwolf (Feb 18, 2009)

I chiseled in my year book  (I mean it was back in the stone age) that I wanted to build computers and build home.  I do both now, and somewhere along the way I did a few other things too.


----------



## Kittiara (Feb 18, 2009)

Illustrator!  In college right now for it; next year I'll be in my major and I can't wait for that.  Still not sure what area of illustration my interest or focus will be (storybook, concept art, etc etc) but since illustrators have to be versatile anyway, it'll be good to learn various things.


----------



## ToeClaws (Feb 18, 2009)

B.Sc. in Computer Information Systems, work as a Network Admin at the University of Western Ontario.  Nice place to work, great environment.

What would I like to do?  Well, this _was_ the thing I thought I'd like to do, but then computers got to be no fun cause everyone started using them.   Retirement would be nice... but it's at least 30 years away. >_<


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 18, 2009)

When I was younger, I wanted to do game design. Specifically, digital architecture - like level design, 3D buildings, etc. But, when I got older, I realised that the game design market is retarded flooded, so the chances of getting a job, any job, in that market are slim as fuck.

So, instead, I'm going to technical school for the Computer Systems Technology course, where I'll get my A+, Net+, that sort of thing, and I'll get a job doing that.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 18, 2009)

doing the same shit I'm doing now, just certifed to do so, PC Repair Specialist


----------



## Takun (Feb 18, 2009)

Nothing worth anything.  Fucking jobs =|


----------



## Kume (Feb 18, 2009)

I was thinking about either doing some CSI work (but I have almost no info on it, any would be appreciated!!! Like how long i have to school ect...)
or some sort of custom auto-body/engine fabrication type of work. I love working on cars, and I love to drive em fast even more! Plus, I know how to work with fiber-glass, so I could even do custom audio boxes


----------



## Blondi (Feb 18, 2009)

I am an high school student, but I want to become an flight attendant. I love languages, traveling, especially air travel. It is just that I cannot be at home all the time, I have a habit to walk arround the world.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 18, 2009)

A writer. As it stands this may be a little to far out of my reach, damn this procrastinating. XD


----------



## Laze (Feb 18, 2009)

I work with electronics, been doing it for over a year or so now. Rather fun at times, horribly depressing on the odd occasion. I'm a test engineer, basically, whatever electronics are made at our place need to go through me and the department I work in before we ship it out. I just hook it up the the mains and make sure it doesn't explode - if it does, I have to fix.

Kinda forgotten how many times I've openly electrocuted myself.


----------



## X (Feb 18, 2009)

ether pharmacy or some sort of tv show about the paranormal, even if its just to travel the world with the stations funding.


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 18, 2009)

gods.  I don't even know anymore.


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm presently senior management on the operations/network side of the house for Canada's largest Telco/ISP/Mobility/TV company.  If you're reading FAF in Canada, there's a good chance your packets traversed our backbone or peering points.

Basically, I'm the professional scapegoat that tells the VP why we're blowing our service commitments to customers, when they'll be able to activate cell phones etc. I do a lot of strategic planning, budget building, service assurance work and disaster recovery planning.  For the most-part, I carry a coffee cup and laptop from meeting room to meeting room all day long.

On call 7/24 (4th line support) is a bit of a drag, and hard on relationships....but what a *rush* when the balloon goes up. Being "behind the scenes" for the 2003 North American power outage or the early 2003 Ontario SARS outbreak was pretty cool.  The worse the outage or disaster, the more _interesting_ the people that show up on the trouble call.  

There's a lot more to computers than programming, servers and networking.  Operations is one hell of a diverse career.


----------



## makmakmob (Feb 18, 2009)

Anthropology, or philosophy, hopefully as a lecturer and/or researcher (apparently the two jobs overlap).


----------



## The Wave (Feb 18, 2009)

Meh, I hope to be able to program some sort of software later. If not, then I'll work as a programmer by a good company.


----------



## SVelasquez (Feb 18, 2009)

Studying to get a degree in Criminal Justice or History wherever I go. I love both fields. I'm hoping to graduate and make it into law school before becoming a prosecutor in Manhattan. Second choice is the ballistics tech at the NYPD crime lab, third is a beat cop.


----------



## Uro (Feb 18, 2009)

Getting my masters in psychology.

After that working on my doctorate/Ph.D so I can go into psychiatry AND PRESCRIBE DRUGGGZZZ!!!1111!!

But yea, for real though I got quite a bit of school ahead of me...


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 18, 2009)

In a Museum....


----------



## Jack (Feb 18, 2009)

working as a forest ranger. somewhere like Yellowstone!
then have a side job of: wild life infant care/rehabilitation!


----------



## Drakomis (Feb 18, 2009)

Recycling.

I work machines and help the environment. Epic win anyone?


----------



## Nylak (Feb 18, 2009)

I changed my mind. I want to be a JOCKEY. Getting paid to ride horses and be fucking tiny. Awesome.  I'm already under the required standard without even trying.

Next time someone mocks my tiny-ness I can say "ARE YOU GETTING PAID TO BE TALL/FAT? I DIDN'T THINK SO MOTHERFUCKER. HAHAHA."

...I don't have a Napoleon complex.

What?


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 18, 2009)

@ above post: D:

I want to make an animated series (and later, a game series).


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 18, 2009)

I figure I'll keep doing the horrible job I do now until my inevitable, gruesome death in an industrial accident :V .


----------



## Phenom (Feb 18, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> I'm getting an associate's degree in criminal justice. I'd like to do some CSI or police work.




Woot! doing the same. I plan on becoming a state trooper though. And if things work out I'll probably be on the drug unit .


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 18, 2009)

Writer, painter, artist, musician, poor person.

I got _my_ life planned out pppprrreeeetttttyyyyyyyyy well.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Feb 18, 2009)

well i plan on becoming a United States Marine, preferably motor pool or tank kommandat. right now though high school freshman year. next year though i plan on taking german 1 so i could visit Germany and expand my military history collection. some of you might like my school though because we have a forensic science elective. right now though i work in a service dept. at Chevy as a porter and am learning quiet a bit about auto cars and due to my nature of needing something to do have learned more here than in school.


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm currently in a carrer course at Dawson Cllege for Industrial Design.

Quite garanteed an awesome job off the bat, designing pretty much anthing.


----------



## TifosiFox (Feb 18, 2009)

I plan to first become a propulsion engineer on either a nuclear powered sub of carrier. Then after 4 years move over to work for a company such as GE to work in plant operation.


----------



## Skittle (Feb 18, 2009)

FBI NCAVC. Probably BSU or ViCAP, I dunno. They all look good to me. I wanna work with serial killers as a profiler or something.


----------



## Nargle (Feb 18, 2009)

Nylak said:


> I changed my mind. I want to be a JOCKEY. Getting paid to ride horses and be fucking tiny. Awesome.  I'm already under the required standard without even trying.
> 
> Next time someone mocks my tiny-ness I can say "ARE YOU GETTING PAID TO BE TALL/FAT? I DIDN'T THINK SO MOTHERFUCKER. HAHAHA."
> 
> ...



Maybe you should try doing other, more humane forms of equestrianism. Horse racing is actually quite cruel and dangerous for the horses, despite all the glamor. 

Plus, horse races will most likely be banned someday, just like dog fighting, bull baiting and cock fighting. So you'd be out of a job!


----------



## Nylak (Feb 18, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Maybe you should try doing other, more humane forms of equestrianism. Horse racing is actually quite cruel and dangerous for the horses, despite all the glamor.
> 
> Plus, horse races will most likely be banned someday, just like dog fighting, bull baiting and cock fighting. So you'd be out of a job!


 
Nah, I'd do quarter horse racing.  =D  Way too small of a viewing audience to bother banning it, and they don't breed their animals to their inevitable self-destruction since it's not as lucrative anad competitive.  Also, quarter horses are way fucking faster/stronger than thoroughbreds.  REAL HORSEPOWAH BABY.


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 18, 2009)

The Nuclear Industry.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 18, 2009)

Tinkering with more computers than I know what to do with.  Described a bit more professionally, computer repair and Internet technical support.  The only things that put a damper on that at the end of the day are problems left unsolved.



ToeClaws said:


> Retirement would be nice... but it's at least 30 years away. >_<



At least you _get_ retirement.  I'll probably be working 'til my dying day.



pheonix said:


> A writer. As it stands this may be a little to far out of my reach, damn this procrastinating. XD



Don't procrastinate.  Don't procrastinate, or those lines from Pink Floyd's "Time" will bitterly remind you like they do me: "And then one day you find ten years have got behind you / No one told you when to run, you missed the starting gun."



Irreverent said:


> I'm presently senior management on the operations/network side of the house for Canada's largest Telco/ISP/Mobility/TV company.  If you're reading FAF in Canada, there's a good chance your packets traversed our backbone or peering points.



Despite the size of your company, I can't remember ever needing to send y'all any spam/abuse reports.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 18, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> Don't procrastinate.  Don't procrastinate, or those lines from Pink Floyd's "Time" will bitterly remind you like they do me: "And then one day you find ten years have got behind you / No one told you when to run, you missed the starting gun."



If you knew why I procrastinate about it you'd understand a little bit better. I've lost a lot of my hard work, most recently 147 pages of it. it's hard to write something when you fear losing all of what you worked so hard on. one day, but not yet.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 18, 2009)

No offense was meant.  I can see how that would make one cautious, aye.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 19, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> No offense was meant.  I can see how that would make one cautious, aye.



I know you didn't mean anything by it but good intentions, just thought I'd let you know the reason for my procrastinating. ^_^


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Feb 19, 2009)

I would love dearly to be a musician. Or an actor. I don't really care so much about money or fame, just acting on the stage or in commercials would be enough to make me happy.

  More realistically, Iâ€™m looking at psychology, sociology, history, and archival studies. I was just recently opened up to the possibility of being an archivist, and it sounds like something I can do.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 19, 2009)

Something within the health career. They're NEVER gonna lose jobs in that field (unless you fuck up big time) because everyone's quittin' so much and the shortage there is so great!

! I plan to be a pharmacy tech for a time, and get my Associate's degree, at least, and then see what happens from there! Hopefully, that may keep me financially secure to live comfortably and I can pursue later what I want! :3


----------



## Xaerun (Feb 19, 2009)

I'd love to be a singer/musician, or a stand-up comedian. Maybe a try at animated movies...

Hahaha. Dreams.
I'll probably go into Psychology, as all the nasty disorders fascinate me.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 19, 2009)

Psychology doesn't pay well, just so y'all know.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 19, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> Psychology doesn't pay well, just so y'all know.



But it's fun to tell people what to do and how to live there lives. power is fun. Also you get to know all kinds of weird ass peoples secrets.


----------



## turbocarl (Feb 19, 2009)

starting college next year in audiovisual, it's full of fun jobs like doing the sound/lights for indoor/outdoor shows, working in musical studio, in television and cinema there's a lot of job posibility too, anything related to video, picture, sound, light... it can be awesome


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 19, 2009)

Illustrate graphic novels by day, be a singer in a band at night.


----------



## Magikian (Feb 19, 2009)

Unrealistic?

Bassist in a famous band.

Realistic?

Well, I am doing an electrotech course, so an electrician or electronics engineer.

Say hello to the fucking CASH.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 19, 2009)

Have:

AI & gameplay programmer.

Word of caution: if you want to make video games, be prepared to work 16 hour days on a regular basis.  5% of the games make 95% of the money, so for developers: it's shoot the moon or go home.  It's a more competitive industry than Hollywood is!

Anyone who thinks making video games isn't hard work should look for another career!


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 19, 2009)

Unrealistic? 

Do absolutely nothing and get paid for it :V .

Realistic? 

Drive large machines, lift heavy objects :[ .


----------



## Magikian (Feb 19, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Drive large machines, lift heavy objects :[ .



I'll take the somewhat obvious guess that you work in some kind of factory, or something to that effect.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 19, 2009)

Magikian said:


> I'll take the somewhat obvious guess that you work in some kind of factory, or something to that effect.



Lumber and block yard, fewer machines, more heavy objects :V .


----------



## Magikian (Feb 19, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Lumber and block yard, fewer machines, more heavy objects :V .



Ah, whatever pays the bills. Job like that has gotta keep you in shape, at least.

Also, I watched that Minoriteam vid you link in your sig. Funny stuff.


----------



## eternal_flare (Feb 19, 2009)

meh, anything that have low legal risk and make considerable amount of money will do.


----------



## The Wave (Feb 19, 2009)

Telnac said:


> Have:
> 
> AI & gameplay programmer.
> 
> ...


 Development. Is. Not. Hard. Seriously, I see everyone, including my teacher, complaining about how hard the programming and developing stuff is. But I NEVER had any problems with it. They teach me, and I understand it and use it without any problems.
Hell, I'm probably one of the best programmers of my class. That, or the school is just fucking lazy. It's just a matter of planning what you are going to make, then look what you need to use/know to make it, then what you need to use (in detailed of each stuff you're going to use), then start programming. And test as often as possible to evade problems! And think logical how things should be done, and don't try anything that won't work for sure.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 19, 2009)

Magikian said:


> Job like that has gotta keep you in shape, at least.



Whitenoise is awwwwight <3


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 19, 2009)

The Wave said:


> Development. Is. Not. Hard. Seriously, I see everyone, including my teacher, complaining about how hard the programming and developing stuff is. But I NEVER had any problems with it. They teach me, and I understand it and use it without any problems.
> Hell, I'm probably one of the best programmers of my class. That, or the school is just fucking lazy. It's just a matter of planning what you are going to make, then look what you need to use/know to make it, then what you need to use (in detailed of each stuff you're going to use), then start programming. And test as often as possible to evade problems! And think logical how things should be done, and don't try anything that won't work for sure.



You didn't miss the point hard enough, miss it harder :[ .

Also thank you David :] .


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 19, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Also thank you David :] .



I started drawing a thing that you might like yesterday, I'll let you know when it's done. :3


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 19, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I started drawing a thing that you might like yesterday, I'll let you know when it's done. :3



:] "excited"


----------



## Rakiao (Feb 19, 2009)

game programmer, mosty network stuff and AI. I hope to join a mmo dev team one day or start my own if my grandpa wants to fund it when i'm older. i know for a fact i'm going to be doing freelance crap most of the time.

also, pictures for sad childern rocks


----------



## Get-dancing (Feb 19, 2009)

Children's television presenter.


----------



## Nakhi (Feb 19, 2009)

I plan on getting into law enforcement. I would do CSI, but I would probably find it too tedious. Afterward I will get into politics.


----------



## Rayne (Feb 19, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> You didn't miss the point hard enough, miss it harder :[ .



I don't think that's possible. :/


----------



## The Wave (Feb 19, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> You didn't miss the point hard enough, miss it harder :[ .


 No.


----------



## Magikian (Feb 19, 2009)

Get-dancing said:


> Children's television presenter.



I don't want to imagine this.

Get-Dancing... ON A CHILDREN'S TV SHOW.

That would be scary as hell.


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 19, 2009)

The Wave said:


> Development. Is. Not. Hard. Seriously, I see everyone, including my teacher, complaining about how hard the programming and developing stuff is. But I NEVER had any problems with it. They teach me, and I understand it and use it without any problems.



Solving problems with known answers using instructional-grade algorithms in a teaching language like Basic, or C (with or without polymorhphism) isn't hard at all.

Solving problems to unknown answers, the best of which gets you a $1M USD bonus and the worst of which gets you fired is a little trickier.  Oh, and you have a meeting with Marketing in 10 minutes, they want to spend the rest of the day reviewing the storyboards.  Code review is at 9:00am tommorow, don't be late; the VP of OPS wants to cut for a release candidate to testing .  And R&D wants it coded in Lisp (with directx9 support) so the competition can't port it.......

Then, tommorrow.....


----------



## Aurali (Feb 19, 2009)

As of 12 PM today, I just got Promoted to Assistant Producer^^
Love my career


----------



## Sulfide (Feb 19, 2009)

WANT

O-6 Col(Colonel) Aguilar United States Marine Corps

Joining the Corps after college and accuiring officer status.


----------



## The Wave (Feb 19, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Solving problems with known answers using instructional-grade algorithms in a teaching language like Basic, or C (with or without polymorhphism) isn't hard at all.
> 
> Solving problems to unknown answers, the best of which gets you a $1M USD bonus and the worst of which gets you fired is a little trickier. Oh, and you have a meeting with Marketing in 10 minutes, they want to spend the rest of the day reviewing the storyboards. Code review is at 9:00am tommorow, don't be late; the VP of OPS wants to cut for a release candidate to testing . And R&D wants it coded in Lisp (with directx9 support) so the competition can't port it.......
> 
> Then, tommorrow.....


 Woah take it easy, I know those things will probably come to me. One step at a time, let me build things up, I know I'll be all fine. I seriously always had way less problems than anyone without doing anything. At least, till now.


----------



## Sulfide (Feb 19, 2009)

want
Officer in the USMC

^
l
l
woot woot


----------



## Darlem (Feb 19, 2009)

TheGreatMilenko said:


> WANT
> 
> O-6 Col(Colonel) Aguilar United States Marine Corps
> 
> Joining the Corps after college and accuiring officer status.


 In what MOS?
Marine here btw
Semper Fi


----------



## Sulfide (Feb 19, 2009)

Darlem said:


> In what MOS?
> Marine here btw
> Semper Fi


 
hang on have to find it


----------



## M. LeRenard (Feb 19, 2009)

Lots of future programmers/psychologists here.

Me?  Research in astrophysics.  Cosmology or planetary science or some bullshit.  And I'm sure I'll write books and stories on the side, gigantic workload or no.
But I have to get my PhD first.


----------



## Sulfide (Feb 19, 2009)

TheGreatMilenko said:


> hang on have to find it


 

I am Heavily debating between these three;

0302 Infantry Officer
0303 LAV officer
0306 Infantry weopans officer


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 19, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> Lots of future programmers/psychologists here.
> 
> Me?  Research in astrophysics.  Cosmology or planetary science or some bullshit.  And I'm sure I'll write books and stories on the side, gigantic workload or no.
> But I have to get my PhD first.



Heh. You're not the only one who's noticed that trend.

As per usual, the furry fandom is founded primarily on various media, such as drawing and animation, so it comes no surprise that I would run into at least _three_ different artists who wanted to work on media in one way or another. 

Damn, I'm so a sore thumb in all this. >.<


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 19, 2009)

The Wave said:


> Woah take it easy, I know those things will probably come to me. One step at a time, let me build things up, I know I'll be all fine. I seriously always had way less problems than anyone without doing anything. At least, till now.



It appears you have got attitude, spirit and heart....and that's 70% of the battle. You'll do fine!


----------



## -Lucario- (Feb 19, 2009)

Programmer for now, might change in the future depending on if my professors can make the class a bit more interesting.


----------



## Xaerun (Feb 19, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> Psychology doesn't pay well, just so y'all know.



Here it pays alright, alright indeed.


----------



## Xaerun (Feb 19, 2009)

TheGreatMilenko said:


> want
> Officer in the USMC
> 
> ^
> ...


NO YOU WILL BE KILL BY DEMONS


----------



## Magikian (Feb 19, 2009)

Xaerun said:


> Here it pays alright, alright indeed.



Yeah? How much are we lookin' at here?

I know an A-grade sparky earns more than enough to live extremely comfortably.


----------



## Xaerun (Feb 19, 2009)

Magikian said:


> Yeah? How much are we lookin' at here?
> 
> I know an A-grade sparky earns more than enough to live extremely comfortably.



Hmmm... I think we're looking at $200-$250 for an hour as a school psychologist. I can't remember, tbh.


----------



## Magikian (Feb 19, 2009)

Xaerun said:


> Hmmm... I think we're looking at $200-$250 for an hour as a school psychologist. I can't remember, tbh.



School psychologist, the one profession where you can get chairs hurled at you for a buttload of cash.


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 19, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> Lots of future programmers/psychologists here.



That's just the Asperger's talking.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 19, 2009)

jcfynx said:


> That's just the Asperger's talking.



AHAHHAAHAHAHAHA

You nailed it.


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 19, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> AHAHHAAHAHAHAHA
> 
> You nailed it.



Oh I'll nail you alright >:3


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 19, 2009)

jcfynx said:


> Oh I'll nail you alright >:3



No thanks I have to stay pure for the clergy.


----------



## vivatheshadows (Feb 19, 2009)

i think something in Zoology, Astrophysics, workin as a carpenter if all else fails or the most TOWTAWY AWESOME WOCK N WOLL GUITAWIST TO EVAH WIVE!


----------



## SilviaIsMyHero (Feb 23, 2009)

Well I'm studying graphic design and I really like it, but I'm also a member of one political party so I intend on going into politics.


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Feb 24, 2009)

I am a freelance artist at the moment, I want to be either a videogame animator or a graphic/web designer.


----------



## The Wave (Feb 24, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> It appears you have got attitude, spirit and heart....and that's 70% of the battle. You'll do fine!


 Heh, thanks! It's good to hear it from someone else.


----------



## heresydarling (Feb 24, 2009)

I have a three-year-old Bachelor of Fine Arts degree that has done nothing for me. Every art job I have ever had has been horrible (except commission work which is quite enjoyable). 

I worked in shipping/receiving/admin for a steel company for a while, I'd LOVE to do that again but steel isn't doing so well in this economy. However strangely furry smut is through the roof.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Feb 24, 2009)

Well, I trained in culinary arts and right now I'm working in the field. I'm actually hoping to go into the Navy, though, and either make that a career, or at least have money for more schooling. 

My dream job in the Navy would probably be Photojournalist, or at least in the Mass Communications rating - but there's no telling what I'll actually end up doing.


----------

